# Milk feeder trailer



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Saw this on fb. Thought it was a really neat idea. When I was a kid, I used to bottle feed pens of 50 calves on the diary. Wish I would of had this setup.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is cool!


----------

